
Nocode: The best way to write secure and reliable applications - sethvargo
https://github.com/kelseyhightower/nocode
======
gkya
This is fun and all, but if the message that this tries to pass along is
"don't bother with proper security because it's very hard/impossible, do your
best and ship, you can always fix your code", than that's bullshit. Secure
coding is possible and is our responsability when we are writing code that
others are meant to use somehow, and if most of the devs lack the formation in
secure coding and if many companies don't ensure the code is secure to some
standards, then that's not a law of the nature but instead our own sloppiness
and laziness as an industry. Lucky we are that the world does not know yet how
to hold us to a high enough standard.

~~~
0800
There is no message, only your imagination.

~~~
gkya
It's a nice thing to have though...

------
kelseyhightower
No comment.

~~~
anta40
yes.

------
scott113341
Works perfectly with my favorite test framework: [https://github.com/lxe/no-
bugs](https://github.com/lxe/no-bugs)

------
tempodox
... and the best way to discuss it is to not post any comment at all.

------
TomasJansson
The best part is the cost! It costs nothing to host and runs basically
everywhere.

~~~
hugs
Sure it's free, but it can still be difficult to implement at scale in large
companies. There's probably a market opportunity for a consulting service to
help companies implement nocode frameworks. (/sarcasm ;)

------
dartf
Don't forget about vapor.js!
[https://github.com/madrobby/vapor.js](https://github.com/madrobby/vapor.js)

------
jaclaz
Just for the record, a previous similar attempt, unfortunately discontinued,
that was aimed to very compact code and interoperability on _all_ Operating
Systems:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20130329160607/http://www.bernar...](https://web.archive.org/web/20130329160607/http://www.bernardbelanger.com/computing/NaDa/index.php)

------
nathan-osman
The issues are absolutely hilarious

~~~
gkya
The issues are reddit...

------
lozzo
5 days later and this project has more than 1,000 stars. This is not funny
anymore.

~~~
sqren
... and a couple of hours later it has 12,000 stars. It's funny again.

------
rikkus
Performance is also a feature. .NET version of the same (with benchmark):
[https://github.com/benaadams/System.Ben](https://github.com/benaadams/System.Ben)

------
_pmf_
No code of conduct?

------
organsnyder
Humor aside, this makes an important point: Each unit of code is a liability,
so we had better make sure it is providing value.

------
luord
One of my favorite phrases is "your best code is the code you don't write."

Loving this.

------
AzzieElbab
No drama here at all

------
dandigangi
Amazing.

